# Pilates



## Vicky88 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have heard very good things about pilates so I was thinking of getting a DVD or something.

But I heard it's very easy to do wrong, so would it be better for me to go to a class or something instead of a dvd?


----------



## Jaim (Aug 29, 2006)

You could start with a dvd of the basics! I have had great results with Crunch and Winsor pilates dvd's.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_You could start with a dvd of the basics! I have had great results with Crunch and Winsor pilates dvd's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Wattage (Aug 29, 2006)

Yup - I second (or third?) the DVD suggestion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buying a reputable DVD (i.e.: Winsor Pilates) will be great!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Aug 29, 2006)

winsor pilates is the best ever. 
I did the win in 10 day challenge (where you drop a pants size in 10 days).
It worked. I didnt follow her diet because i was doing my own diet at the time. But i still lost 3 inches in my waist and hips. 

Honestly winsor pilates is pretty easy. some of the moves are hard but after you do them for a while they get easier. 

What are you looking to work out specifically? Your tummy, legs, ect?


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 29, 2006)

Legs mostly as they are quite muscly.. big muscles. I've heard pilates lengthens muscles? I'm hoping it will help them not look so... stocky? lol

I will check out Windsor pilates, I used to watch the ads for that on the shopping tv channels lol.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

Yurp Winsor Pilates is awsome i have the 3 disk combo...it also came with a journal and meal plan i bought mines off ebay  i also have another pilates dvd some off brand one i bought from target... its not that great IMO  but like wattage said
 Buying a reputable DVD ... haha everyone associates pilates to Winsor pilates.

its easy to do wrong b/c ... its about the breathing and learning to take control of ur core muscles... some ppl just do the motions with out the proper pilates breathing.. other than that it works!!! to the 2nd power lol


----------



## JULIA (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Serenity.Eludes.* 
_winsor pilates is the best ever. 
I did the win in 10 day challenge (where you drop a pants size in 10 days).
It worked. I didnt follow her diet because i was doing my own diet at the time. But i still lost 3 inches in my waist and hips. 

Honestly winsor pilates is pretty easy. some of the moves are hard but after you do them for a while they get easier. 

What are you looking to work out specifically? Your tummy, legs, ect?_

 
That's awesome to hear! Good job!


----------

